# hp touchpad wont turn on



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

i have aplha 3
webos 3.0.4
have tried the home and power button combo 
have twisted the charger to the left then right
have let it try to charge overnight but the charger does not seen to get hot
any help?


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Test your charger and cable with another device that uses micro USB cable


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Test your charger and cable with another device that uses micro USB cable


the hp touchpad home button seems to be flashing right to left
the phone did not charge with the hp touchpad charger


----------



## abemusmax (Nov 23, 2011)

See if you can find a cable that is like the Touchpad cable that came in the box. The one I got in the box was very touchy but luckily I had a Motorola phone PC transfer USB cable lying around and I use that now.
Plug that and let it charge for a bit. It worked for me. Hope I helped a little!


----------



## joshts0 (Oct 14, 2011)

I called their tech support because I tried everything for my touchpad that has the same problem. 90 days free phone support, past 90 days its 15 bucks for the phone call. If it turns out to be a hardware problem covered under warranty (1 yr , at least default? or at least mine was?), then you don't have to pay the 15 bucks, but they will take your credit card at the beginning of the phone call, and just not charge you if thats the case.

Here is what they will have you do:
Test another charger/wire if you have one.
Check your charger - the charger cylinder is actually two pieces, make sure its not lose.. it will turn and click/unclick/whatever...
Hold down the power button and the home button on the center of the screen for 30.. 45 seconds.. we all know this one..
Also try diagnostic mode, which is Volume up + Power button.. hold both down..
Also this one I had not read anywhere: Hold down power, while pressing the home button 15 times, on the 15th time it may come on?

Mine didn't come on after any of that, and I have a box on its way for me to ship the touchpad back.

Its a very common problem as I'm sure anyone searching for and finding this thread has found out. But also, I asked, and its probably the single most common problem they get in regards to the Touchpads.

I've had the problem happen before, and one of the key sequences fixed it... this time it didn't







kinda scares me that it will happen again after the 1yr warranty is out! I guess the moral is, don't let it die completely? Though, this one was my gf's, and she said she didn't think it died completely, it just shut off. But, she said she THINKs, so it could be wrong..


----------

